# Yard Long Beans?



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

Have any of you grown them, and if so how did you like them? I thought I would give them a try this year. I have some seeds on back order from Seeds of Change.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I grew some a long time ago. I remember that they were rampant! They took over a teepee of ten-foot poles and produced a LOT! They tasted like any other green bean: good.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I grew Chinese Red Noodle beans last year and liked them. They didn't mind the heat at all. They don't climb/cling as well as regular pole beans, though. They kind of slumped over the supports rather than grabbing onto them. VERY easy to harvest; no searching through the leaves for those beans! And it only takes a handful to have enough for dinner.


----------



## jmmac (Jan 6, 2005)

I grew these aparagus beans for the first time last year. They did very well when it was too hot for green beans. The children and I really liked them and I ended up cooking them the same as a regular green bean even though most of what I read on the internet said to only saute them not boil them. I want to also try the red ones this year, but am running out of supports for climbing plants. They did attract what appeared to be a very large type of ant. Anybody know what they might be? They never bothered me, just wondering if they would bite!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've grown Asparagus, Chinese Red Noodle, Gran Bruno, and Taiwan Black. Gran Bruno was the best for taste but lowest production. Taiwan Black was probably the best producer. Asparagus could have tasted better while Chinese Red Noodle was somewhere in the middle for both taste and production. 

Martin


----------



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on what to expect, I am looking forward to growing them. I ordered them from Seeds of Change and they are listed as Black Seeded Yard Long, Vigna Unguioulata. Is that the Asparagus type?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

clamjane said:


> Thanks for the heads up on what to expect, I am looking forward to growing them. I ordered them from Seeds of Change and they are listed as Black Seeded Yard Long, Vigna Unguioulata. Is that the Asparagus type?


Asparagus and Taiwan Black have identical black seed. Possibly one is what Seeds of Change is calling Black Seeded.

Martin


----------



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

Martin, Ajaxlady mentioned that they did not cling to the trellis as well as regular pole beans. I am planning to use a 7' net trellis strung between a couple of sturdy poles. Do you think I would do better if I used a tepee type trellis instead, or does it matter?
Thanks


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Gran Bruno was the laziest and had to be helped up the tepee. Asparagus and Taiwan Black did OK on their own and also on tepees. Chinese Red Noodle went up a 4' fence on its own.

Martin


----------



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Martin, much appreciated.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Might add that my bean tepees are made from the trunks of "used" Christmas trees. Therefore there is a lot of rough surface for vines to catch on. What applies for some may not be true if the legs were smooth bamboo or similar. Then they may have trouble. However, there are some yardlong varieties which are so adept at climbing and holding on that the beans also will wrap around something for support.

Martin


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Whenever I use poles that are slick,I tie or tape bailing or sisal twine to the top,then twist pole a few times like a fishing pole,then tie or tape the bottom.The vines will grab the twine and hold on. Eddie


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Love the responses! This year is my first year to grow the Chinese Red Noodle bean from Baker Creek. Very excited about it because growing the green ones I had a hard time finding them all and a good portion got overblown. Red=Easy Picking. Glad the taste is good.

Anyone know if they were good for canning?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Am going to try the Chinese Red Noodle beans this year also! Already bought the seeds for the Kitchen garden this year.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

ChristyACB said:


> Anyone know if they were good for canning?


Most cooking instructions say to not boil them but to steam or saute. That would eliminate canning since that is boiling. We use them only steamed or in stir-fry. 

Martin


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Humm.... I normally store my Veggies by blanching then Freezing. Wonder how they will fair with that kind of storage? Guess,, I will find out! VBG


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I strung my net between 2 metal trellises (trelli?) and they hung nicely on that. I have ordered red, mosaic red, and purple in addition to the standard green. They like their soil barely base, I read, so will try a pinch of lime in the containers this year. They freeze very well. I have taken to tying several into a knot before steaming in the microwave. You harvest them when are narrower then standard green beans. More like filet beans. 
The ants are attracted to a sugar secreted at the junction of leaf and stem. Ants here transport aphids onto the beans. I have had absolutely black beans on the vine- I discovered they were black with aphids! Yes, ants will bite-they consider those beans THEIRS, you know.

BTW the red mosiac yard longs are listed as a Dolchios variety. Dolchios Lablab is the hyacinth bean. The other ones are the same species as blackeyed pea. 
Glad to see more people discovering the virtues of this bean- it's one of the few things that will grow in a hot FL summer!


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely an Asian stir fry ingredient, we liked them best there! I just had stakes at each end and criss crossed twine and the Yard Long Asparagus went right up, but I agree they are hard to see, right in front of you can be a dozen and you miss them! I will have to try the red next!


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

I grew red noodle beans two years ago and asparagus beans last year. They are both thinner that most beans. I bet that is why you're told not to boil or can them. They are probably too delicate.

To preseve the excess long beans, I make dilly beans. They remain crisp and you can pack a lot into one jar. The long thin beans are very attractive in the jar, and the red beans still had a little maroon color to them after processing. 

And yes, I saute them with minced garlic in olive oil and soy sauce. Everyone loves them this way.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Terri... not to sound silly or anything but what is "Dilly Beans"?


----------



## terri46355 (May 16, 2003)

bergere said:


> Terri... not to sound silly or anything but what is "Dilly Beans"?


Dilly beans are garlic and dill pickled green beans. They are like tiny crispy dill pickles that have a little cayenne pepper added to them. The recipe I use is from the Ball Blue Book canning/freezing book.

If you like dill pickles with a little spiciness, you'll love dilly beans.


----------



## Dreaming2Loudly (Apr 19, 2007)

I grew asparagus/yard long beans last year and I did can them. They are not too fragile infact I they are a bit firmer than the whole green bean I canned. Very yummy and a good change of pace from reg. green beans.


----------

